# double strength sugar beverage



## bubbas dad (Apr 28, 2005)

evening everyone
      hope someone can help me with any info on this bottle. i got it from the fleamarket. it's not in the best shape but for .50 cent can't go wrong. here goes, it's approx 8in tall and shaped like 2 barrels stacked. the name is in 3 rows. 1st DOUBLE STRENGTH 2nd SUGAR 3rd BEVERAGE. on the bottom contents 7 fl oz.
 thanks, john


----------



## bubbas dad (Apr 28, 2005)

here another picture showing complete bottle. it on the right
 john


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 29, 2005)

BUBBA...
 I have seen a  few of these...little is known...they generally sell for under $10.00...I imagine they are circa 1920-30's era. 

  I ordered the Deco Soda book...(can't have too many books), it should be here in a few days...Maybe it has some additional info.


----------



## bubbas dad (Apr 29, 2005)

thanks whiskeyman
 i plan on ordering both books recommended to me next week.


----------



## flasherr (Apr 29, 2005)

Please let me know what you think of the deco book. I hate buying books blindly. Sometimes you can be disappointed
 Brian


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 30, 2005)

will do FLASHERR.


----------



## whiskeyman (May 7, 2005)

Got the Deco Soda bottle  book today and am giving it a "thumbs up"...Pics could have been clearer and his ratings of scarcity  vs values seem vague to me, but overall it is an informative and well done book. It has a bit over 100 pages, and lists 428 soda bottles.  with numerous pics  of 279 bottles...and an additional 16 bottles are pictured as part of a history of soda bottle forms/types. The author states this is not a complete list  of known deco sodas , as more turn up  nearly every week....thanks in part to Ebay...heh.


 BUBBA...it values the Double Strength at $10, (scarce)...the Braser at $10,
 ( scarce),,,,and notes the Double Strength is similar to a green Brandywine and a light green Mar-Vel....same bottle but with different embossing/color.


----------



## bubbas dad (May 7, 2005)

whiskeyman
 thanks for your opinion. i plan to order one


----------



## RazorsEdge (May 21, 2005)

I like that bottle ill give you 60 cents and you pay shipping[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## bubbas dad (May 21, 2005)

i think i'll pass. you might need it for milk money


----------



## whosyerdaddy (May 30, 2005)

bubbas dad,           cool lookin soda    the shape kinda looks like stacked barrels     wonder if couldve been root beer??    know anything about the history???                whosyerdaddy!!


----------



## bubbas dad (May 30, 2005)

john
 i haven't found out anything yet. i sent off for a soda bottle book and will be ordering the deco soda bottle book when he gets some more. maybe i can find more info in one of them.


----------



## whosyerdaddy (May 31, 2005)

John,          see uer from S.C.      iwas in greenwood for about a year back in the early seventies       contract work for the phone cos.       went to the columbia show           lot of great lookin colored blobs everywhere!!             wish i knew then what i know now             there were cobalt dug blobs on blanket on the floor for $10 ea. take uer pick      loved the black eagles           art decco sodas hoo wwould have ever known man                                                                                whosyer daddy!!


----------

